# Roy Nelson signs with bellator



## Headhunter (May 26, 2017)

Interesting but not surprising, his careers winding down and dana white has never liked the guy, personally I'm not a fan of his, not for his fighting because he's tough and has good ko power but just something about him rubs me the wrong way and I think he got off to lightly for kicking the referee after his Bigfoot win. 

But it'll be interesting to see him in bellator.

Roy Nelson signs with Bellator


----------



## Tez3 (May 26, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> for kicking the referee after his Bigfoot win.



If someone didn't know what you were referring to that comment would be seriously funny.


----------



## CB Jones (May 26, 2017)

I wonder sometimes how much of a beast he could have been at 205.


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2017)

I first saw Roy Nelson in the IFL.  I liked that model, and it's a shame it didn't last.   The events felt a lot like a collegiate wrestling meet, with each team putting up a single fighter at each weight class.   

IIRC, they did some interesting things with salaries, insurance and such that I think are very much needed in the UFC.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing Roy in Bellator.  I think he boosts their heavyweight class overall.


----------



## Headhunter (May 27, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Looking forward to seeing Roy in Bellator.  I think he boosts their heavyweight class overall.


Only fight I can really think of that's interesting to me for him is against fedor if he keeps fighting after he fights mittrione


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2017)

I kind've doubt Fedor will continue fighting.  I also don't like his chances with Mitrione at this point.  Roy still has skills and can bang with all but the top of the top heavyweights in the world.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2017)

Still a Roy/Fedor fight would be interesting!


----------



## Headhunter (May 27, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I kind've doubt Fedor will continue fighting.  I also don't like his chances with Mitrione at this point.  Roy still has skills and can bang with all but the top of the top heavyweights in the world.


Well mittrione has never exactly been a world beater either. His biggest win really was against kimbo. I think if fedor wins he'll carry on if not he retires I don't know about fedor. He's spent most of his career in Japan and I have serious doubts about Japanese mma legitimacy in regards to not fixing matches


----------

